# 2008 Chevy Malibu looks.....good.....



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Suprisingly, it looks like GM is actually trying to learn from previous mistakes and make a decent looking car. Now, the exterior is iffy but the interior looks very nice for a GM product. The only complaint I have is the silver trim on the center console, it really cheapens it down. Why can't they slap some fake wood grain on there? That would look a lot better.


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

it might look nice in those pics but it will still feel cheap once you get inside.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TommyBahama said:


> it might look nice in those pics but it will still feel cheap once you get inside.


You're probably right. Thats how it was with the new Escalade. Everything felt so cheap and plasticy.:tsk:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

The best currently available pic of the whole car...


----------



## Eviil30 (Aug 19, 2006)

i don't like the exterior styling at all, looks like a scaled down pick-up nose, the interior does LOOK like an improvement though, maybe chevy finally realized that people actually like a nice interior environment


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

GM is spending lots of $$$ and time to improve its interiors. The SRX refresh and the soon to be released Malibu and CTS are some of the best examples.

*cough*


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Me and some other 'Festers did a recent Cadillac sponsored Ride and Drive, and all agreed the interior of the STS was nicer than the comparative 530I. The perceived quality of the leather and the Caddy's I-drive equivalent both felt nicer to the touch.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

GM needs to change the plastic they use. Every GM vehicle I've been in in the past ten years has had the same extremely cheap, fake-textured plastic used everywhere in the interior - it always reminds me of the stuff they used to make those green soldier toys out of.


----------



## Eviil30 (Aug 19, 2006)

avalys said:


> GM needs to change the plastic they use. Every GM vehicle I've been in in the past ten years has had the same extremely cheap, fake-textured plastic used everywhere in the interior - it always reminds me of the stuff they used to make those green soldier toys out of.


+1


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

+2 

GM has had some styling success, but its build execution or other issues that kill them in the end. The C6 Corvette is a good example - awesome exterior and ok interior until they blow it with the wrong tones and textures in the interior. I participated in a study with the new Cayman against its competitors, including the Vette. All the other cars (911, M3, CLK, SLK, TT, etc) and vastly superior interiors. When I first sat in the Vette after looking at the other cars first, my first thought was "this interior is horrible."

And what's with the stupid button instead of a door handle?


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmm...










The interiors look quite different though.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll never get over the orginal ad campaign:

"The car you knew america could build" 

I had the (unfortunate) experience of getting a Malibu "MAXX" for a rental while I was in Denver. Now there is an answer to a question nobody asked....

.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

After my CTS-V lemon experience, it will be a while before I reconsider buying a GM product.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, I'd say the title of this topic is right on target.

Not bad for a Malibu, although I'm sure it's still not going to drive as well as an Accord.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Looks like someone merged a TL with a Passat. I'm seeing more than a few borrowed cues--though it is hard to be original in this sort of car design.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

fuz said:


> Looks like someone merged a TL with a Passat. I'm seeing more than a few borrowed cues--though it is hard to be original in this sort of car design.


I was reading somewhere that with front wheel drive cars that the design of the car is hindered hugely because the drive train is for just the front wheels. I.E.- They can only be so long, so wide, so tall, and with so many curves in the body for it to still be drivable.


----------

